# San Cristobal de la Habana Muralla Cigar Review - A great big cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I have smoked 3 of these Rodolfos and they are conistently great. Appearance is very good, brown wrapper with a larger vein only, at worst. Solidly...

Read the full review here: San Cristobal de la Habana Muralla Cigar Review - A great big cigar


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

Me thinks that I will have to look for these.


----------

